# Paris



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A few pics from a recent trip, tried to avoid your typical touristy shots but was hard to resist a few!


1 by Brazo76, on Flickr


2 by Brazo76, on Flickr


3 by Brazo76, on Flickr


4 by Brazo76, on Flickr


5 by Brazo76, on Flickr


6 by Brazo76, on Flickr


7 by Brazo76, on Flickr


8 by Brazo76, on Flickr


9 by Brazo76, on Flickr


10 by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome

What camera and lenses mate ?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great use of Photoshop with the blue Citroen.
BW pictures do look moody and are very good

Kev


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

All good but really like number four:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love them all but the 4th and 9th are my favorites


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

All great photos fella. Number 4 for me too. Really captures the moment.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I think 2 would be better in colour - the central part is so busy! Got 4 in colour, too? I'd be interested to see how it works as the sunglasses date it to now IMO.

Like the 2CV 

Bret

edit: have you tried 1 as a square crop?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

rickparmar said:


> Awesome
> 
> What camera and lenses mate ?


Sony NEX 3 and 18-55 kit lens and 16mm lens



bretti_kivi said:


> I think 2 would be better in colour - the central part is so busy! Got 4 in colour, too? I'd be interested to see how it works as the sunglasses date it to now IMO.
> 
> Like the 2CV
> 
> ...


Tried them in colour but I prefer B&W

Will try it as a square crop:thumb:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow awesome pictures. Number 6 is my favourite.

I wish I was good at Photography


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots Mark, i'm loving 4 (is that Naughty Nick from Eastenders?) and number 5 with the paint hanging off the walls.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Liking them all mate, very strong images.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Some great photos that really catch the mood and give you a feel for the atmosphere in Paris. 

Shot 1 my fav.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Brilliant mate


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool pics, did the mrs not get pissed ff with you taking your tripod with you everywhere, my mrs loves the pics but hates me taking the time to prep everything so i can get them lol.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

adamck said:


> Cool pics, did the mrs not get pissed ff with you taking your tripod with you everywhere, my mrs loves the pics but hates me taking the time to prep everything so i can get them lol.


All hand held mate  No only joking used a tiny tripod (like a gorrila pod) and it folds up nicely under the camera when not required!!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Liking the simple geometry in 1. 2's a very ballsy capture (iirc cameras not allowed). Love the lighting and the fella's expression in 5. Content in 8 is great:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb pics. 

i think im going to have to get that sony nex after seeing a few members using it now


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice shots mate. I love the steps one too. :thumb:



Maxtor.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pics Brazo! 1 and 2 are definitely strongest, you have reminded me to look at some of Bresson's work for my research journal :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

CK888 said:


> Liking the simple geometry in 1. 2's a very ballsy capture (iirc cameras not allowed). Love the lighting and the fella's expression in 5. Content in 8 is great:thumb:


Story behind shot 2!

Photos are strictly prohibited in Musee d'orsay and the signs were very clear, I was disappointed as I wanted to take some shots. However every American and Japanese tourist was snapping away with phones, slr's and video cams so I thought I'd chance my arm. Fortunately the Sony NEX3 with 16mm pancake lens is very small and I screwed a 10 stopper onto the end. I saw the above shot and set camera to F8 for 30 seconds, aiming for underexposure so as not to blow out highlights and it was then my intention to rescue in raw! I set the camera on a ledge but inadvertently clicked onto F9 resulting in even more underexposure! Little did I know the focus light was shining straight into a cctv camera - oops! Anyway just as the 30 seconds was up a tap on my shoulder by a security guard A stream of french came out and I caught "Confiscate appereil photo". In my best French I managed Je suis tres desole monsieur, pardon, pardon, ce'st dans mon sac maintenant and I scurried off  Was worth it imo [/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------

